# iain



## iain77 (Sep 2, 2005)

When I drive off in my w regd Peugeot 106 there is a water circulating noise which you can hear from within the car. It stops after a few minutes. What is it? can it be fixed? Thanks, iain.


----------



## johnnynoc (Sep 1, 2005)

Are you experiencing any other isssues during the time when you hear this noise? Engine temp go up? could be the pump on the brink of a failure.


----------

